# False Negatives and Expired Tests



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I think the title gives you a good idea of my question. I'm about five days late, although I've been regular since the return of AF (three months ago, 13 mo. post-partum). We are using a diaphragm and withdrawal and I got a negative on a pregnancy test about two days after my period was due.

With my daughter, I got a positive, like, a week after implantation would have happened.

Does anyone know if false negatives are more common with expired tests? We have a box of expired tests at home and that's what gave the negative. I just haven't gone out to buy one yet.

We were not planning on trying to conceive yet!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have expired tests too.....so







:


----------



## lindi dfw (Mar 18, 2008)

False negatives are more common than false positives.

Don't use expired tests, their results are not valid at all.


----------



## HerMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't 100% trust anything an expired test said, but I'd be inclined to think you're not. Though maybe expired tests just pop out negatives, I have no idea. If it were me I'd go buy a test to make sure, I'm no good at waiting things out.


----------

